# As promised...Cyp. Ulla Silkens



## Heather (Jun 2, 2008)

Pot culture but the nicest one on the bench at the moment. 

I really didn't take a good photo, but I really wanted to get the pouch on the smaller flower more than anything else. Cutie!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

Phone photo! That explains it. Are those for sale?


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, and yes.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

My Cyp seedlings are doing well but i'm killing older plants, bad media choice I think. I'm going to try some mature plants but in media from Ron Burch, what's the webstore where you work?


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2008)

You cannot order it online. PM me if you have some interest in purchasing plants. We don't have a lot of species this year. We do have andrewsii, and the Ulla but that's about it this year. I'm not exactly sure why but am trying to find out. We had a lot of parviflorums and hybrids last year. We also had kentuckiense but I haven't seen it show up yet this year.

If anyone wants something - let me know ASAP - we have a big event on Thursday and some of these may soon be gone. Esp. the blooming Ullas.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, wild lip on that one! what are the parents? I don't know much about the native hybrids


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice going, Heather!

:clap:


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2008)

Woah folks! Slow down - not my plant! I didn't grow it, though I agree it is nice. From New England Wild Flower Society. 

I feel as though I am saying that a little too much lately.  
FWIW this forum is NOT an outlet to advertise for my workplace. I don't get paid enough for that.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice strong color on that one. Many don't look that good, but rather more like a common reginae on a smaller plant.



cnycharles said:


> wow, wild lip on that one! what are the parents? I don't know much about the native hybrids



This is a cross of the North American _C. reginae_ and the western Chinese _C. flavum_.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2008)

I like the markings.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2008)

Has anyone seen the white ones? Do y'all think we can grow these down here in the hot and humid VA summer? http://www.lidaforsgarden.com/Orchids/cypripedium_eng_hybrid.htm


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2008)

"One of the very best Cypripedium hybrids! Can be
described as a very much improved Cyp reginae with
a great variability in colouring from pure white to dark red lip. Tall, erect, quickly increasing by division and
seems to grow in any soil and any climate condition. We have raised several thousands of it through out the years."


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2008)

Nic said:


> Has anyone seen the white ones? Do y'all think we can grow these down here in the hot and humid VA summer?



Nic, both parents are cool climate species with long winters, and most importantly, cool summers. If you live in the mountainous part of Virginia it may have a chance, but I'd say this one will be a long shot for the piedmont or coastal plain. C. kentuckinese and C. parviflorum varieties would be a better bet.

Tom


----------

